# Hello to all...another newbie here



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Gud Eeeveneeeng haunters. I'm hawkshillhaunter or Hawk (or HHH) for short. I just have to say I love this site! so far, people have been very friendly, welcoming and helpful. I'm new to the haunt world but having a great time with it so far and this site is really inspiring for new and better projects!!!!

I look forward to meeting and chatting with you folks!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey, glad you found us. Make yourself right at home. We're all more than eager to help (or be helped).


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Howldy and welcome to a great place to increase you sickness


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome Hawk.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Someone mention me? LOL Think outside the box and let your brain run wild!


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

thanks all....and i'm quickly seeing how this will inevitably become an obsession. so i should fit right in...right?


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Welcome HHH


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

WElcome to the forum triple H.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Hey ya hawk!!!! Glad you made it... Yes its obsession... don't fight it lol  Just roll with it....


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and Welcome! Glad you are here.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi Hawk, Welcome to the forum.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi Hawk...welcome aboard. It was great talking with you the other night in chat...hope to see you around again.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

A late welcome, but still sincere!!


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Welcome Hawk!


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

awe shucks guys...i feel so welcomed!!! thanks all.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

HELL o & welcome


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome! It was nice meeting in you in chat!!!!


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects (Jul 16, 2006)

Welcome fellow fiend, sit back, relax, and enjoy the ride


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome to the biggest party on the Web.
Oh wait, that's the OTHER site I visit....
But, its fun here too....really


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome HHH. Nice to have you with us. The package is on the way!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome Hawk!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome triple H..
you will have fun and learn a great deal here ....as well as great deals in the group buys if you so choose


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

*hello*

Hi and welcome Triple H


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

well I will admit...since joining this forum my "hobby" is quickly becoming an obsession!!!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Ah! But what an obsession! Our spouses for the most part don't understand it, but just try to keep us away from it!


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Amen to that Sickie!!!!


----------



## Haunted Wolf (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome! I'm a newbie here as well.


----------

